# Eating babies



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok so i know mothers can eat their young, i take that as kind of nature's way of culling etc.

my litter had 8 in it and now at just over a week has 6 left in it.

The 6 that are left are the biggest in the litter, the eaten one's were definately smaller.

so am i right to think that mum does the job of making sure she has the strongest babies possible and not have to give energy to smaller runts ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a reasonable theory, whether true or not. We'll never know, really.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well it can't be dietary, because she has been well looked after with me, and i haven't really disturbed her too much.

I probably would have culled the ones that have gone.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sometimes they do it for no reason that I can ascertain, but they know their kittens better than we ever will. When there's just one or two eaten I like to think they do it for a reason that we can't see, but when a mother is chomping her way through her litter day after day I'm pretty certain it's something to do with her and I will remove and foster any remaining babies.

Sarah xxx


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

I got a litter completely cannibalised for the first time today...I think the mom was just sadistic. From what I've read about it, in your case its probably just a case of the strongest surviving.


----------

